# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  SHOOT REPUBLICANS Says Former Carter Staffer

## Cliffhanger

http://www.progressivestoday.com/sho...arter-staffer/

You know the saying "The Smeller is the Feller",well progressives have been calling Conservative extremists and terrorists for years,when it was they that had those warped and demented idea's.This is what Conservatives will be facing in the near future.Progressive terrorist.I have yet to see one Conservative tell other Conservatives to go out and kill every progressive they come across.Just another nail in the coffin and proof that being progressive/socialist/marxist(three pea's in a pod)is a mental illness.

----------

Bulldog_67 (07-21-2015),HoneyBee (07-21-2015),Jen (07-21-2015),Rutabaga (07-21-2015),Subdermal (07-21-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

nothing at the link..

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> http://www.progressivestoday.com/sho...arter-staffer/
> 
> You know the saying "The Smeller is the Feller",well progressives have been calling Conservative extremists and terrorists for years,when it was they that had those warped and demented idea's.This is what Conservatives will be facing in the near future.Progressive terrorist.I have yet to see one Conservative tell other Conservatives to go out and kill every progressive they come across.Just another nail in the coffin and proof that being progressive/socialist/marxist(three pea's in a pod)is a mental illness.


Link works fine for me. 
Damn that dude looks freaky!

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

read the comments.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

If I said something like that i'd be in custody.

----------

Bulldog_67 (07-21-2015),Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> http://www.progressivestoday.com/sho...arter-staffer/
> 
> You know the saying "The Smeller is the Feller",well progressives have been calling Conservative extremists and terrorists for years,when it was they that had those warped and demented idea's.This is what Conservatives will be facing in the near future.Progressive terrorist.I have yet to see one Conservative tell other Conservatives to go out and kill every progressive they come across.Just another nail in the coffin and proof that being progressive/socialist/marxist(three pea's in a pod)is a mental illness.


Elitist freak. He calls for repeal of the second amendment while he enjoys skeet shooting.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Cliffhanger

http://www.progressivestoday.com/sho...arter-staffer/

*Republicans and conservatives are the enemy. They are expendable. They will be targets in the Revolution when it comes* writes Roland Windsor Vincent, in a recent post on his blog, Army Of The Revolution.

 The entry, entitled *Protect Animals And The Environment. Shoot Republicans*, centers around animal rights and how *active Republican and conservatives voters are enabling the Animal Holocaust* and *If we were to start shooting Republicans, we would likely not harm a single friend of animals or the environment.*
 His article ends with:
*I mention Republicans and conservatives, but the enemy is all in the human race who do not care.*
*In my view, the animals need a massive depopulation of the human race.*
*It may come in revolution, in climate disasters, in pandemics. But it must come.*
*The Earth cannot survive the human race, which for all  practical purposes is a parasitic life form which annihilates other  species, pollutes the air and oceans, and is responsible for climate  change and the next mass extinction of hundreds of thousands of species.*
*If it were up to me, wed start by eliminating Republicans*.Mr. Roland Vincent is also a contributor to the Greanville Post. In a recent article he wrote on that site, he calls for *repealing the 2nd Amendment*, while also claiming that he enjoys skeet shooting. Excerpts include:
The Founding Fathers inserted the Second Amendment into  the Bill of Rights to assure the ability of the people to resist  government tyranny. They were all too familiar with the British  monarchys oppression of the colonies, and wanted to guard against any  future oppression. At the time, *muskets were all the governments had to use against the people*, and the people having muskets also seemed like a good idea at the time.
 To apply that Eighteenth Century standard today, the people would have to have access to nuclear weapons, bombers, and missiles.
 Clearly, no one advocates for such weapons in the hands of private  citizens. Well, maybe a few lunatic Republicans might, but no one  seriously entertains the idea.
*So the Second Amendment has outlived its purpose.*
*The Second Amendment is nothing more than a myth.*
A fund-raising tool for the Right.
An excuse for gun manufacturers to profit from the killing of people and animals.
A talking point for Conservatives.
And a safe harbor for criminals, psychopaths, and the *delusional rednecks who pretend they are soldiers on the weekends.*
*Its time to repeal the Second Amendment*.How he plans on shooting Republicans without guns is beyond me, or  maybe he just wants the law-abiding disarmed, so the marxist  revolutionaries can take them out with illegally acquired firearms.
 Ordinarily, such writings would be disregarded as crazed rantings  from a fringe kook. But Mr. Roland Vincent has a credible past. In an autobiography that he wrote  for the Greanville Post, he touts himself as political strategist,  served as a staffer under President Jimmy Carter, was staff for George  Wallace, and was a Los Angeles city commissioner alongside then-Mayor  Tom Bradley.
 In fact, his laments over his political efforts in California, taking blame for the election of Reagan.
 In a post he made on Michael Moores facebook page,  Vincent recalls the days before he was Carters deputy campaign manager  in California, when he worked on a ballot initiative campaign to limit  property taxes. He supported the measure at the time because he felt  that tying property taxes to a fluctuating real estate rates unfairly  targeted the poor, who often had to sell their homes because they  couldnt pay property tax. But he laments that this set the table for  limiting property tax rates nationwide, and somehow is responsible for  Reagan winning the 1980 election.
In 1977, Howard Jarvis, the now well known author of  Californias Proposition 13 (an initiative constitutional amendment  limiting property taxes) had twice failed to get his measure on the  ballot and approved by voters. Property taxes in California were tied to  assessed value of real estate, and because of a booming real estate  market were soaring. They were becoming so burdensome that many fixed  income homeowners were actually losing their homes. Local governments  were using property tax revenues as huge slush funds for pet projects.  The most troublesome aspect of the entire property tax scheme, as far as  I was concerned, was that property taxes were the primary method of  funding schools. The result of which were wretched schools in poor  neighborhoods and well-funded schools wealthy communities.
 At the time I was a Commissioner in Mayor Tom Bradleys  administration. I was also the only Democrat holding any kind of office  in the entire state who supported Jarvis tax limitation proposal.  Jarvis was widely considered a political gadfly. He had very little  support among Republican Party officials. He had been marginalized by  elected Republicans, and his two prior failures weighed heavily on his  being taken seriously in the press.
 Howard asked me to run the campaign once the initiative qualified for  the ballot. I went on to direct the campaign for Prop 13, which  narrowly passed in 1978.
 Proposition 13 ignited tax reform and tax limitation campaigns across  the country, and ushered in the anti-tax climate which propelled Reagan  into the presidency in 1980, and continued with the right-wing  take-over of Congress in 1982.In fact, Vincent is so credible, his posts even get picked up by the anarcho-primitivism offshoot of the International Workers of the World site, a well known radical communist union.
 All in all, it sounds like the California democrats, along with Jimmy Carter and George Wallace, sure picked a winner.

----------

Rutabaga (07-21-2015)

----------


## Cliffhanger

Reminds me of what LarryV or another one of those Politix nuts would look like.

----------

Bulldog_67 (07-21-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

*The Earth cannot survive the human race, which for all  practical purposes is a parasitic life form which annihilates other  species, pollutes the air and oceans, and is responsible for climate  change and the next mass extinction of hundreds of thousands of species.
**If it were up to me, we’d start by eliminating Republicans*. - Vincent


This must be the reason for planned parenthoods success in killing potential republicans before they can arm themselves....and to make doubly sure, PP dismembers and sells the body parts.    Can't have any survivors.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Reminds me of what LarryV or another one of those Politix nuts would look like.


Lol! Only with a rolled up dollar bill and 8-10 lines on the mirror. 
Angry liberals.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## QuaseMarco

This is the type of lunatic that should be watched very carefully....... if not arrested for inciting violence.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Cliffhanger

They're not to fond of phisch99 now are they? :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## 4/15

> http://www.progressivestoday.com/sho...arter-staffer/
> 
> You know the saying "The Smeller is the Feller",well progressives have been calling Conservative extremists and terrorists for years,when it was they that had those warped and demented idea's.This is what Conservatives will be facing in the near future.Progressive terrorist.I have yet to see one Conservative tell other Conservatives to go out and kill every progressive they come across.Just another nail in the coffin and proof that being progressive/socialist/marxist(three pea's in a pod)is a mental illness.


The real illness is the low IQ conservative who needs to be spoon fed his news. I have to agree with the former staffer in that all that is wrong with America is caused by republicans.

----------


## Jen

> http://www.progressivestoday.com/sho...arter-staffer/
> 
> You know the saying "The Smeller is the Feller",well progressives have been calling Conservative extremists and terrorists for years,when it was they that had those warped and demented idea's.This is what Conservatives will be facing in the near future.Progressive terrorist.I have yet to see one Conservative tell other Conservatives to go out and kill every progressive they come across.Just another nail in the coffin and proof that being progressive/socialist/marxist(three pea's in a pod)is a mental illness.


Progressives want an echo chamber.
Marxist/ Communist thinking: get rid of the opponent in any way necessary.
Are we surprised that Democrats are taking this route?
Nope.
I'm not.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015),Rutabaga (07-21-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> *The Earth cannot survive the human race, which for all  practical purposes is a parasitic life form which annihilates other  species, pollutes the air and oceans, and is responsible for climate  change and the next mass extinction of hundreds of thousands of species.
> **If it were up to me, we’d start by eliminating Republicans*. - Vincent


Let's put a face on this commie asshole.


Roland Windsor Vincent, former Jimmy Carter staffer and now wackjob blogger

----------

Calypso Jones (07-21-2015),Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

communists become marxists become socialists become progressives....

the end justifies the means,,,kill, cheat, lie, or steal,,there are no limits or morals in the progressive's march towards our destruction...as obama and progs were taught and adhear to,,,alinsky is their god,,,"you cannot rebuild until destruction is total"...

as in every single violent revolution through out history,,the left is killed first....

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

One of the comments...




> I really wish you left wing s&!t bags would hurry up and start your little revolution. The quicker you parasites are removed the better the rest of us will be.


Nice and I agree. But that's not how the new commies work. They erode. It's relentless and it marches on, softly, 24/7.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Cliffhanger

Poor fella,I reckon you have Alzheimers or  short term memory,but wasn't it Clinton who stomped on Reagans booming economy by signing bills like Nafta/Gatt and his drive to increase home ownership,which helped caused the BUBBLE to burst in Bush's presidency.You see no link there because you're a progressive and what you blame Conservatives for,you are really meaning you.I know you're mad about the mental illness comment,but I could care less.I will pray for you.

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> One of the comments...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and I agree. But that's not how the new commies work. They erode. It's relentless and it marches on, softly, 24/7.


Yes ma'am it is. Its kinda like the old saying rust never sleeps. 
Thanks for the pic, too. 
He reminds of a cross between Andrew Jackson and Captain Kangaroo.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## michaelr

> http://www.progressivestoday.com/sho...arter-staffer/
> 
> You know the saying "The Smeller is the Feller",well progressives have been calling Conservative extremists and terrorists for years,when it was they that had those warped and demented idea's.This is what Conservatives will be facing in the near future.Progressive terrorist.I have yet to see one Conservative tell other Conservatives to go out and kill every progressive they come across.Just another nail in the coffin and proof that being progressive/socialist/marxist(three pea's in a pod)is a mental illness.


This person needs to be, and can be, arrested!

----------

Cliffhanger (07-21-2015)

----------


## Cliffhanger

I agree,but we are living in strange time,where evil is good and good is evil.Why I do believe that is a bible passage.Imagine that???If you were Conservative you would be locked up for saying sludge like that.Progressives can get away with saying evil things.

----------

Montana (07-22-2015)

----------


## Swedgin

Hmmm....that dude has a NICE head of hair!!!!

(Probably because his brain is such wonderful fertilizer.....)

----------

Cliffhanger (07-22-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This is the type of lunatic that should be watched very carefully....... if not arrested for inciting violence.


Yes.

I find it interesting that the Gun-Grabber Party is also the party telling its adherents, which include almost everyone on the shady side of the Bell Curve, to shoot opponents.

Inconsistensize much?

This ought to be a klaxon call to alarm to anyone NOT of the Moonbat Left, to reveal what their constant tub-thumping for gun control really IS.  It is, obviously, to pave the way for totalitarian takeover - violently if needed, and maybe even if not needed.

----------

Cliffhanger (07-22-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

If democrats bring this to open warfare, woukd that really be so bad?

----------

